# WooooHoooooo! Finally!



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Trolling tonight (first time in a boat here, ever) along the CBBT.

Hung a 34 inch Striper, weighing about 18-20 lbs.

Will post a photo to prove it tomorrow.  

Spent a lot of the time with my head hung over the side chumming.

It was rough out there. I have a strong stomach, or so I thought. That rocking was a bit much for the ole equilibrium to handle.

One nice fish. Got him all ready for supper tomorrow night, if we can eat that much!

Cheers!

Bob - Not Fishless anymore!


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

*nice catch*

thats a nice catch, be sure to take lots of pictures of it.



dan lee


fish til it hurts


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Can it be??????????*

Finally a submission for the Dec Angler of the Month Contest. 

Uh......you did photo the catch with a tape measure along side.......didn't ya?:jawdrop: 

Skunk Be Gone!


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

its a good fish but he already said he caught it off a boat. it good to she honest fishermen out there


dan lee


fish til it hurts


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Not doubting that fact...........except*

rules are rules. All set at the start.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=6


In all likelyhood he crossed all the T's and dotted all the I's. 

We won't know anyway til the final day of the contest. Anonymity I believe was one of the rules. So the not one *single* submission is probably all we're going to hear from sandflea til then. 
And that would be because flea's keeping right in line with the "honor system."


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

well i missed the point of the link. i said it was a nice fish but he said that he had caught the fish on board the boat. the rules state that the winner had to be caught off the shore or a pier. so i said to bad he couldn't enter the fish. even though it is probly better then what will be caught of shore.



dan lee


fish til it hurts


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Baddog,If history repeats itself,SB will be the place to catch 40+ inch stripers.(December,very cold)

Wore them out last year till my arm and forearms were about to fall off.

The bigguns were chasing 10 to 12 inch trout.......


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oops*

my bad. Entries cannot be caught from a boat. Thanks for the clarification.

And about that link................it shoulda been 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=5445

But it doesn't matter in the case of a boat caught fish. Could use an "embarrassed" smilie right about now.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*NICE fishy*

Way to go on the Striper... Maybe a glance at the old 'seasickness' thread will help you avoid chumming on your next outing. Then again, maybe it's what got their attention! 
What lure did you fool him with? Pretty work. Fish on

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Nice healthy striper*

I got one last yr. 32" but only weighed 12#. SO where's th pic?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

See Da Big Fish!

Photo at: http://www.webminers.net/contact.htm

Too late for any contest... It's already marinated waiting to be grilled!

We measured it at the boat and did not weigh it with a scale, but it went 18-22 in that range. Huge fillets.

Caught it on a Chartruese Stretch 30. Can't take credit for knowing what to fish with, but I am going to give a shameless plug for Lighthouse Bait and Tackle.. Darvin suggested it, and made me a heckuva deal on a nice boat rod and reel. Even rigged it with 80lb and all I had to do was toss it in.

Fish was caught next to the bridge in about 50 ft water. That was it for the night except for a mullet that my friend snagged.

As to my "chummin" It built up for an hour and waited till after I caught the fish to start the old "heave-ho".

Bob


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice fish there Highcap, congrats!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*So thats what*

one looks like. It's been so looooooong I almost forgot. Nice fish Bob. congrats! .....Tightlines










34 Inch Striper - Caught 11/12/03 near 3rd Island CBBT
Angler - Bob AKA HighCap56


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

well that fish gets me excited. 
WOW.


dan lee


fish til it hurts


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nice fish highcap!....those filets must have been huge lol


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

no hard feelings trifty. it was late and i was like why is she disagreeing with me.  
i'm retarted.

dan lee


fish til it hurts


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*WOW*

nice fish HighCap---I'm jeoulous


----------

